

Ceph 1.3: A Tentacular Release - 0xF2
http://f2.svbtle.com/ceph-1-3-a-tentacular-release

======
0xF2
Sebastien Han is showing how to install 1.3 (and other versions too) using
Ansible here:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dv_PEp9qAqg&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dv_PEp9qAqg&feature=youtu.be)

